# Mike Moore should be ban from making movies.



## Guest (Jun 5, 2004)

This guy is an A$$. How could make a movie like Fahrenheit 9/11. He lie to Disney and has told lies about our President. Yes our President my not be the best ever in the US but he is our man in charge. This link makes me sick to think some will pay for Fahrenheit 9/11 to be put into theaters.
It is a disgrace to all FDNY,NYPD my friends that where killed and the families who lost lives on the sad day.
This makes me sick
http://apnews.myway.com/article/20040603/D82VHETO0.html


----------



## junki (Feb 19, 2004)

I found this on the web http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=38776and think alot of people agree with you. 
If you really are a FDNY thank you for what you do. I was a Volunteer Fire Fighter about 30 north of NYC 10 years ago. I feel the loss. Fire Fighters Paid or non-paid do it for others not them selfs.


----------



## cameron119 (Feb 2, 2004)

Before our group was deployed to Afghanistan, we had an opportunity to participate in rescue efforts with FDNY. It's unfortunate that a fatass hack director can get any recognition for making a movie that trivializes the attacks, or uses them to make a political statement.

I'm as disgusted as you are. Especially after losing the best of comrades in Afghanistan and taking a few wounds myself. FDNY is no stranger to losing comrades, but Michael Moore is a stranger to hardship. The worst thing he's ever had to face is overly fresh cheese in the midwest.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

_Closing thread. I am definately not a fan of Michael Moore, and respect the efforts of both the New York Fire Department *and* Police Departments and those who are serving in the military, especially in Afganistan and Iraq. !pride However, this thread can quickly turn into a bash fest, and the issue of Mr. Moore has been discussed in the Potpourri forum previously.

Thank you for your understanding. - *Holtz*_


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

_A good thread that is going on is located here - *Holtz*_


----------

